# The New Breckinridge.



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I haven't had a pass for a couple years but yes I as well have bought passes from Victoria thru Vail eras. 

I have heard some good things about the new gondi and lifts but I am not to sure how excited I am too hear that they just unveiled their newest expansion plans which include peak 6.

Peak 6 has some epic turns for those willing to earn them, just like peak 7 used to be. 

I heard there was some very unhappy locals at last nights meeting.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

:roll: 

For such an old schooler you spelled it wrong.?

Say it with me... _"I've got a little place in Breckinridge"_

Yeah, I'm all for the sprawl.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Yea the peak 6 news is pretty old tho. I had heard right after the chair on 7 went in that they were working 6 as soon as possible. And I heard back in the early 80's that eventualy breck had plans to peak 5. So I don't really get the suprise and animosity. El if it was aimed at me I did'nt get it. sj


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

The new gondi is pretty sweet at Breck-E-nridge. Although I'm not thrilled about paying at the lower lots now. Parking is getting pretty tough........i.e. I have to get out the door a lot earlier which sucks for an anti-morning dude like myself.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

God danm sj sometimes. Just another example of what happens when you go legit. GT around 11 the realtors go to work and you can usally find parking up close. sj


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

SJ's just being REALLY old school - the town we now know as "Breck" was originally named after a member of Lincoln's cabinet, Breckrnridge (spelled with an "i") who sided with the South when the "Woah" broke out. Most of the Southern boys went back home to fight, the remaining populus changed the town name's spelling so the town wouldn't be named after a Confederate.

Your bit of useless history trivia for the day.

--AH


----------



## dckiteboards (Sep 22, 2005)

sorry but i think breck suks, parking suks and the runs suk. but whatever floats your boat and 8 bucks is sik
peace


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I like Breck because I know it well but I have to admit that I'm extremely pissed off about having to pay for parking. I think it's total bullshit that you can't go to the ski area and at least find _somewhere_ free to park. I will most likely now be shredding at the Basin instead.

COUNT


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Count 2 of the 4 lots are still free. The one by the City market and the one on the west side of the road both easy walks to the gondi. sj


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

sj- i had to look at a map, but you just described my usual day there. Paying for parking bites, but we should have known after they built a run to the lot and put up the gondola. 

Breck is the closest resort to Colo Springs and i like it, so that's where i go.

be there tomorrow.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks sj. Last time I was there, they weren't letting people into the one by City. Didn't think to check the other one. Good to know (while it lasts, at least).

COUNT


----------



## earnyourturn (Aug 31, 2004)

I think the charge for the parking sucks and the gondi would be nice if it went up the mountain. Anybody hear of plans to extend it.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

i've heard they intend to run it to peak 7. Top or bottom of the chair. I don't know.


----------

